# move if you must...



## mysteryscribe (Jun 17, 2006)

I know this is the wrong place for this post.

I know we aren't supposed to get religious on this board 

but that said to hell with it

My nephew Mark Guy Gurkin has been living with diabetes since he was a teenager. He has had a kidney transplant once all ready and now it has failed. He has been under going kidney Dialysis for the last several months and having a lot of problems with it. 

I got an email about an hour ago from his father. He has a kidney and at this moment they are probably preping him for surgery,

Now I (and I'm sure the rest of his family and friends) don't care who you pray to, or even if you believe in any God, but please say a few words or keep a good thought for my Nephew, my friend, and a fine modern photographer Mark Guy Gurkin.

Thank you.


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## magicmonkey (Jun 17, 2006)

Good vibes on the way. Let us know when everything has turned out fine, as I'm sure it will...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 17, 2006)

They sent my nephew home said he was not transplant material.  I hope that is temporary.  All his hopes are pinned on this transplant.

Mark is a trained graphic artist so has a lot more schooling than I do in the craft.  

here take a look at his work  http://picforlife.blogspot.com/


----------



## terri (Jun 17, 2006)

Definitely sending good vibes for your nephew, Charlie.    Hope everything turns out all right for Mark.   :heart:


----------



## JamesD (Jun 17, 2006)

Will do, Charlie.  Give him all our well-wishes, too.

I checked out the link, too.  That's some awsome work, definately some talent behind it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone we are all sending him good vibes but right now i think he is probably depressed.  

Yes he is very talented.  even if he shoots in digital...


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 22, 2006)

Charlie:

You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you, 

Mark is trying to come to grips with his new situation.  He has been living for this transplant and to be told he is no longer in good enough shape for it must have been a blow like I could never understand.

Mark has rediscovered photography over the last several months and it has been a great help to him.  He really is good at what he does.  He and I started out shooting things common to everyones house.  Just two different looks at it.  I suppose we will have to get back to it soon.  

You should take a look at his blog I am very proud of him as I am all my family.  

http://picforlife.blogspot.com/

Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers they mean a lot to me personally, and I'm sure to Mark and his family.


----------

